# Ruby red roller pigeons



## mart9894 (Sep 25, 2014)

I was given these birds. The guy said they were Ruby red rollers. They are pretty small compared to my other birds.They are about the size of a dove maybe a little bigger. Are they a small breed of rollers?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Some Strains of rollers are very small. especially if bred close. same thing with some of my Fireball rollers. feel almost like doves in the hand .. but Roll good.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

(Rubby Reds are a strain/ family of Birmingham roller... )


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

The strain was called "Ruby Rollers". Here is a link to the site that he used to have. It is inactive now. 

http://www.roller-pigeon.com/board/board_topic/859782/682020.htm


----------



## mart9894 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks guys. I was just concerned about how small these pigeons were compared to my other birds. I have never had Ruby rollers so I wasn't sure if that was normal.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes Rick's birds are on the small size. I bought 2 pair a couple of years ago and the are like a head shorter than my original birds. I really liked the way the looked and flew. I only have one red mottle cock from my old line and everything else is now the Ruby's or a cross on the red bird.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

bigislerollers said:


> The strain was called "Ruby Rollers". Here is a link to the site that he used to have. It is inactive now.
> 
> http://www.roller-pigeon.com/board/board_topic/859782/682020.htm


Those were the only 'Ruby' rollers that I had heard of too. I never heard them referred to as 'Ruby Red' rollers.

The Ruby strain was bred and sold by Tony Chavarria. Ruby was just the strain name Tony used. The breed is just Birmingham Roller.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Nice looking rubys, yep there pretty small, I had a few rollers and they were a lot smaller than my homers.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I stand corrected, i for some reason always add the "Red" to the name, since "RUBIES" are red, lol Why call them rubies in the first place, was it his wife's name?


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

LUCKYT said:


> I stand corrected, i for some reason always add the "Red" to the name, since "RUBIES" are red, lol Why call them rubies in the first place, was it his wife's name?


I never heard the story behind the Ruby name. It seems like a strange name for a strain of birds. Most people would want the birds to carry their name, or name of the original strain of birds if they had not been from mixed strains.


----------



## Roller-Pigeon.Com (Jan 18, 2004)

*How The Ruby Rollers Strain Acquired Its Name*

Hello, my name is Tony Chavarria and I am the person who developed the Ruby Rollers strain of Birmingham Rollers. I came across this thread and wanted to briefly clarify and correct the record on the origination of the name of my strain.

I coined the name of my strain after my mother whose name was “Ruby”. She had red hair but this actually that had nothing to do with the name. Naming my strain after her was my way of honoring her memory for the work and sacrifice she put into her 7 boys and 1 girl that she raised by herself after a divorce in the early 1970’s.

Being old school and a church going lady, she put her family’s needs in front of her own and did her best to keep all of us 7 boys on the straight and narrow. All of her children have gone on to lead productive lives and it was in large part due to her sacrifice and commitment to her 8 children.

Ruby Rollers are small to medium in size and this leads to the best kind of rolling performance. I do keep larger size stock to breed with any smaller stock that I determine needs to be brought back to a larger type.

Thanks for your interest in how the Ruby Rollers strain acquired its name.


----------

